
Ask HN: How did Parrot Analytics measure viewership if users used Apple TV app? - ycombonator
https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/apple-tv-plus-series-launch-to-tepid-audience-demand-data-shows-1203393738/
======
troydavis
Some “smart” TVs transmit samples of video from HDMI and streaming inputs to
the TV manufacturers, who sell it to third parties and use it to target ads.
Samsung is arguably the worst example. From
[https://www.samsung.com/us/account/privacy-
policy/](https://www.samsung.com/us/account/privacy-policy/):

“We may use automatic content recognition (ACR) and other technologies to
capture this information. Your Smart TV transfers video snippets or TV tuner
information in order to determine the programs watched.”

I don’t have any firsthand knowledge of the methodology in use here, but this
seems like the most likely, if not the only feasible, source.

(Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21427405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21427405),
[https://twitter.com/simpleoptout/status/1191029269691957249](https://twitter.com/simpleoptout/status/1191029269691957249))

